# 14 gal biocube



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

New to salt water tanks so i figured id start small water has been cycling for about 4 days now let me no what you guys think have about 11 pounds of live rock with live sand.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

nice, i like the rock work, however some of it looks like it might be unstable. Make sure its not going to topple.


----------



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

its all preety stable picked up the tank and moved it from kitchen to living room and nothing fell over so it should be okay


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

well if thats the case then great job, I really like the scapping. Usually in such a small space you have a hard time getting a nice scape but you pulled it off. In the picture a few pieces apear to not be stable, thats why I made that comment.


----------



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

yea its all preety stable nothing seems to move to much ill keep an eye on it for sure !


----------



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

Some Of the Cleaning crew !!!!!! and some new shrooms !


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

The scaping looks very nice indeed! Very open and tons off stocking potential. Nice job!!


----------



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks alot tried my best to work with the rocks i had check out my new pictures got some clownfish, blood fire red shrimp, cleaner shrimp, 3 blue leg crabs, 3 blue eye crab, some turbo snails and a cleaner shrimp also i added some frogspawn today let me no what u guys think ! and any advice?


----------



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)




----------

